# Aem Brute force 2 diff kinds?



## GasTireOil (May 26, 2007)

I was looking on ebay for an Aem intake and seen there was an Aem Brute Force FULL Intake which looks completely different than the original Brute force.It says it is for an 04 gto but has a completely diff heat shield,filter,and connection piece in the middle of the tubing. just wondering if anybody has seen this before and should i by it?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

*intake*

I have never seen one with a heat shield in the middle,,could it be you are just just looking at the main tube,, the AEM unit uses a few inches of black fiber at the elbow where it goes into the Throttle body , the rest of it [ MAIN TUBE ] is alluminum [ polished ]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

*Intake*

I went to ebay to see the intake you are talking about,, in the picture it shows the heat shield close to the middle of the pipe,,but that is not where it will be when bolted up,, the heat shield will be around the Airfilter once installed,, same as the others


----------



## GasTireOil (May 26, 2007)

Im not sure but i do not think u were looking at the correct one so here is a link. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AEM-...ryZ38634QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem please view it then let me know b/c u will c it is diff and i have seen an aem one in person on the gto


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*intake..*

you got me on this one,, never seen anything like it


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*Cai*

I did some research to try and help you out,,,,The intake you are talking about is a AEM Brute force # 21-8020C, for the GTO,, None of the Hi performance shops like Summitt, Jeg's and so on have ever heard of it,, BUt on AEM,s Web Site it just say's that this intake will be out sometime in May 2007,, no other information about it,, the Company on Ebay who has it Specializes on Super Charged and Turbo cars,, so maybe this is for one of those applications.. I will try to find out more,

ANY HELP on This ANYONE

DIZZY


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*Intake*

I have made several calls to JEG's , PFYC, LMP and others. no one has ever heard about the New AEM 21-8020C/P.. the C is for Chrome and the P for polished.right now the correct # for the LS2 is 21-8020D/P. I was told that the correct # for a 04 LS1 is 21-8016..


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

*Intake.*

I was able to talk to a TECH and Jeg's today,, he told me the AEM system you are talking about is a new model , NOT released yet, but should be available in about 10 DAYs,, it is for a Completely stock motor and AEM has NOT stated any HP or Torque Gains,, they do not know how this item ended up on EBAY,, but advised not to buy it till AEM comes out with its HP and torque claims... JEG.s said it will most likely have the same HP gains as the rest,, real World is about 10 HP


----------

